# Postfix-Verständnisproblem

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Ich bin gerade dabei, einen Postfix-Mailserver aufzusetzen. Sieht so weit ganz gut aus, aber ich habe ein Problem: Für den Versand habe ich einen externen Relay-Host eingerichtet. Jetzt kann ich, abhängig von einer Zeile in master.cf, entweder E-Mails verschicken _oder_ empfangen – aber nicht beides. Für die Postfächer hab ich virtuelle Mailboxen eingerichtet.

Steht in master.cf folgendes:

```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
```

kann ich E-Mails empfangen (z. B. von GMX an mailbox@server.de geschickt). Wird ganz normal einsortiert. Wenn ich aber eine E-Mail verschicken will (mittels 'echo "Test" | mail -s 'Test' adresse@gmx.de'), dann bekomme ich folgendes:

```
May 26 12:38:34 [postfix/pickup] ...: uid=0 from=<root>

May 26 12:38:34 [postfix/cleanup] ...: message-id=<...@server.de>

May 26 12:38:34 [postfix/qmgr] ...: from=<root@server.de>, size=240, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

May 26 12:38:34 [postfix/qmgr] warning: connect to transport private/smtp: Connection refused

May 26 12:38:34 [postfix/error] ...: to=<adresse@gmx.de>, relay=none, delay=1.9, delays=1.9/0/0/0.01, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (mail transport unavailable)
```

Wenn in master.cf folgendes steht:

```
smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp
```

Dann funktioniert der Versand:

```
May 26 12:27:07 [postfix/pickup] ...: uid=0 from=<root>

May 26 12:27:07 [postfix/cleanup] ...: message-id=<...@server.de>

May 26 12:27:07 [postfix/qmgr] ...: from=<root@server.de>, size=240, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

May 26 12:27:08 [postfix/smtp] ...: to=<adresse@gmx.de>, relay=smtp.relayhost.de[...]:25, delay=3.1, delays=2.3/0.04/0.42/0.38, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 Message ... accepted by anderer_relayhost.de)
```

Aber ich kann keine E-Mails empfangen – es passiert einfach gar nichts, wenn ich eine E-Mail an den Server schicke. Es steht auch nichts in einem Log.

Sorry für die wahrscheinlich blöde Frage, aber das ist mein erster Mailserver ;-) Muss ich irgendwie lokale User auf virtuelle mappen? Bzw. wie funktioniert überhaupt der Versand von einer virtuellen Adresse aus?

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

----------

## l3u

Okay, selbst draufgekommen … man muss einfach _beide_ Zeilen in master.cf schreiben …

Dann beschwert sich zwar postmap, dass der Eintrag „smtp“ doppelt da wäre (deswegen habe ich eine Zeile auskommentiert!), aber es geht dann in beide Richtungen.

----------

